# Suggestions on Starter Router Bit Set listed on Amazon??



## WoodHaven (May 10, 2010)

Hi All: Would anyone purchase this starter 80 bit router set listed on Amazon & made in China? 

Amazon.com: Neiko 80-Piece Premium-Grade 1/2 Inch Tungsten Carbide Router Bit Set - 3 and 2 Blade - Aluminum Case: Home Improvement

I know that purchasing individual bits is always the better way to go but for the listed price, this seems like a good buy. If you would NOT recommend this set, then what bits would you suggest purchasing & where? BTW, I am a weekend home woodworker who has recently set up a small shop & am just getting back into it after a long layoff. I also just purchased a DeWalt combo fixed/plunge base router. Anyway, any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks, Steve


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

just but the bits you need as you need them and get the best you can afford. some of that chinese stuff isn't even round!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

WoodHaven said:


> Hi All: Would anyone purchase this starter 80 bit router set listed on Amazon & made in China?
> 
> Amazon.com: Neiko 80-Piece Premium-Grade 1/2 Inch Tungsten Carbide Router Bit Set - 3 and 2 Blade - Aluminum Case: Home Improvement
> 
> I know that purchasing individual bits is always the better way to go but for the listed price, this seems like a good buy. If you would NOT recommend this set, then what bits would you suggest purchasing & where? BTW, I am a weekend home woodworker who has recently set up a small shop & am just getting back into it after a long layoff. I also just purchased a DeWalt combo fixed/plunge base router. Anyway, any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks, Steve


I haven't got that set but at $1.09/bit doesn't sound bad. That and Amazon has it 40 to 4 positive to negative reviews. Two of the negatives reviews were almost silly. One guy upset because he dulled one on MDF (big surprise) and the other didn't like the box. At about $10 average per bit buying individually, you only need to use 8 bits to break even and ya got 72 more to play with. I agree with buying high quality bits for replacements but for "one of" projects and learning situations, cheaper bits are generally a good move. JMHO


----------



## WoodHaven (May 10, 2010)

Mike & John, thanks for the suggestions. For now, I am going to hold off on that set & continue to check around. 

Steve


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

WoodHaven said:


> Mike & John, thanks for the suggestions. For now, I am going to hold off on that set & continue to check around.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve - Here's a pretty decent little set that won't break the bank but give you a pretty decent starter selection. I have several bits from this guy and they are hard to beat for the money. I've had a set of his roundovers in use for almost a year now. Since I use roundovers a lot I have a couple of name brand sets waiting for these to wear out but they don't seem to want to.  Go figure....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

I will tell you, that's a Very good price it's the same as the 66 pcs.set Elite sales for 109.oo bucks, any time you can find router bits for 1.10 cents each it's good deal.
I will say I have many,many router bits and it's so good I'm going to get a set of them..the free shipping did it for me..from 
Amazon..


Ensemble mèches de toupie | Outils de bricolage | Elite Tools

http://shop.etoolscity.com/
===========


----------



## cambi (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi
I'm new to woodworking. I have been told that geting a set like that gives you a way to see what bits you use/like, then buy the good one. to replace the test bit.

Mark (cambi) Campbell


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

cambi said:


> Hi
> I'm new to woodworking. I have been told that geting a set like that gives you a way to see what bits you use/like, then buy the good one. to replace the test bit.
> 
> Mark (cambi) Campbell


Hi Mark - Welcome to the forum
That's my position exactly...Admittedly it is arguable either way though. Not only does it let you experiment with various profiles to see what you like/dislike, it allso provides the opportunity to experiment with combining profiles. That is to superimpose part of the profile of one bit with part of the profile of another. Tough to do if you only have one bit


----------



## mkindustrial (Feb 10, 2011)

Neiko Tools are very cheap quality.. Set will get you by for occasional use.. Should give you a good idea of which better ones to selectively buy Next. I have some great prices on porter cable, bosch and frued bits.. In my amazon store under MKIndustrial if you care to have a look.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Amazon.com: MKIndustrial Home Improvement

==========



mkindustrial said:


> Neiko Tools are very cheap quality.. Set will get you by for occasional use.. Should give you a good idea of which better ones to selectively buy Next. I have some great prices on porter cable, bosch and frued bits.. In my amazon store under MKIndustrial if you care to have a look.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mkindustrial said:


> Neiko Tools are very cheap quality.. Set will get you by for occasional use.. Should give you a good idea of which better ones to selectively buy Next. I have some great prices on porter cable, bosch and frued bits.. In my amazon store under MKIndustrial if you care to have a look.


Hi Michael - Sorry but I respectfully disagree with your assessment of Neiko tools. I have a couple of their bits and a set of bi-metal hole saws and they have been at least the equal of deWalt and Milwaukee as far as DIY use goes. They may fold under professional use but they don't demand professional prices either. As far as the bit brands mentioned my assesment is Freud being arguably the best, Bosch is middle of the line and I have bits of questionable lineage I prefer over my porter cable bits. JMHO


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have to agree and actually after looking at your stuff your way overpriced compared to better bits that have recently been placed on our website. Perhaps with only 5 post you are just making an attempt to sell your goods here rather than actually enjoy the website,. Theres a place here for that under the vendors section. But to blatantly refer to another set of bits as cheaper quality in an attempt to furthur your own agenda is well, quite poor in taste IMO


----------



## Glen L (Nov 24, 2010)

I never buy router bits in sets unless thier for making cabinet doors or moldings that require 2 of 3 bits to complete the work, you cant go wrong with straight bit sets because you will most likley use all of them at some point. Don't bother with cheap off shore bit sets, most of these are crap. 

$100.00 will get you some good quality 1/2 bits to get you started, one other worthy mention is buy high quality bits, freud appears to be one of the best and easy to find locally and will last you a life time if you look after them. just my 2 cents

Cheers
Glen


----------



## mkindustrial (Feb 10, 2011)

Opinions are just that.. I sold Neiko tools for bout 5 years before moving on from their line. To many complaints from customers and my shop guys won't even use the ones I have left... We manufacture cabinets for Costco so we are using more lam bits than anything. I hope they work out for you. Wish everyone well on here and don't mean to offend. 
Again this is just my opinion.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Most sets do not come with true " lam bits " that's a item that one needs to get down the road.. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HDTYSO/ref=pe_94920_18928450_pe_epc_d4

Laminate Trimming Bits with Euro Square Bearing

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/katana_bits3.htm
" Do the same work in less time! Our specially designed 2 flute carbide tipped laminate trimming bits include the Euro™ Square Teflon bearing. 
These bits are designed to slide on clean laminate edges. 
The bearing will not scratch your work piece. 
Glue will not stick to the bearing. 
The bit cuts a slight bevel for a clean cut and no filling is required. Use the 1/2" size for small laminate trimmers and the 3/4" size for larger routers and router tables. 
Patent pending.
The replacement 1/2" Euro™ Square bearings are ideal for converting our Katana® edge forming bits into solid surface bits. 
The non-scratch feature is great for Corian™ and other solid surface man-made materials. 1/4" shank. "

========



mkindustrial said:


> Opinions are just that.. I sold Neiko tools for bout 5 years before moving on from their line. To many complaints from customers and my shop guys won't even use the ones I have left... We manufacture cabinets for Costco so we are using more lam bits than anything. I hope they work out for you. Wish everyone well on here and don't mean to offend.
> Again this is just my opinion.


----------

